# Upgrading A Toshiba Sat Pro SPA40



## hender (Oct 6, 2008)

I have a Toshiba Sat Pro SPA40, which only has 256mb of ram, I would like to upgrade it but there does not appear to be a section to gain access to the ram, do I have to strip the bottom off to gain access, can anyone help pleaseray:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The instructions should be in the Owners Manual. You can also download the Manual here: http://uk.computers.toshiba-europe.com/innovation/download_manuals.jsp?service=UK


----------



## Roland v Baalen (Apr 8, 2011)

laptop support my product result page - Toshiba;


----------

